# Nice



## Santi31 (11 mo ago)

Hi.. nice to join this forum


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome! I hope you get a good ending with the ‘Online’ problem


----------



## Santi31 (11 mo ago)

Thanks.. i hope too lol


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

howdy!


----------



## Santi31 (11 mo ago)

Nice just need relax after work, and u?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

@Santi31 I noticed your response on the 'Sexy' post. That post violates the TAM terms of service and will be deleted soon and the poster banned by the mods. Marketing violates the TOS, and sexual content violates it. So just FYI about that.


----------



## Santi31 (11 mo ago)

Thanks for ur attention.. i Will delete my respons


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Santi31 said:


> Thanks for ur attention.. i Will delete my respons


No need to delete your response, I didn't mean for you to do that.
Since you are new here I only wanted to let you know that posts like that are not what TAM is about and will be handled by the mods.


----------



## Santi31 (11 mo ago)

Thanks.. i am understand.. just feel in here woman can wear clothes with free lol. Thanks


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Santi31 said:


> Thanks.. i am understand.. just feel in here woman can wear clothes with free lol. Thanks


There are many many people here on TAM that are dealing with online infidelity by their partners and are seeking help. Also there are a lot of people that are struggling with *having *online affairs and destroying their marriages.

A big part of TAM is all about helping & healing these people in these types of relationships. Having a woman or a man post revealing pictures or selling sexual services works against that process.


----------



## Santi31 (11 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> There are many many people here on TAM that are dealing with online infidelity by their partners and are seeking help. Also there are a lot of people that are struggling with *having *online affairs and destroying their marriages.
> 
> A big part of TAM is all about helping & healing these people in these types of relationships. Having a woman or a man post revealing pictures or selling sexual services works against that process.


Sound nice.. Good to hear About that


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Welcome!


----------

